# Y'all make the holiday photos with animals look so easy! PIC overload!



## marlowmanor (Dec 6, 2012)

So since I saw everyone else putting up great holiday pictures of their animals I figured I would try to do some too. Well y'all make it look so easy and it certainly wasn't easy to get goats to cooperate for holiday pictures. So here is my attempt at a holiday photo shoot with my goats. I really only got a couple that are POW worthy in my opinion.











Hammer had to come check out what Bob had on his neck!


















































Here are the ones I think are POW material!

Merry Christmas from Bob!





Santa Bob!





Bob's opinion of the hat!


----------



## Tmaxson (Dec 6, 2012)

Marlow, the picture I took was probably one of 20 that I had to take in order to get a good one and I think I finally just wore him down and he gave in to me putting the hat on him.  I did have to make the hat opening smaller with clips so that it would stay on a little better as well.  Also I had a helper, would have never been able to get a good picture doing it by myself, so you did a good job.


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 6, 2012)

Tmaxson said:
			
		

> Marlow, the picture I took was probably one of 20 that I had to take in order to get a good one and I think I finally just wore him down and he gave in to me putting the hat on him.  I did have to make the hat opening smaller with clips so that it would stay on a little better as well.  Also I had a helper, would have never been able to get a good picture doing it by myself, so you did a good job.


Well the hat pictures were the last few I got. I had my 4 year old in there for a while with me but he wasn't much help! There probably were about 20 shots I got and these were just the ones that were decent! I thought having treats would help but that didn't even help because Bob and Blackjack are a pair of piggies when it comes to food! At least I got some shots that were usable!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 6, 2012)

I like the one titled Merry Christmas from Bob. 3rd from the last!


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 6, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> I like the one titled Merry Christmas from Bob. 3rd from the last!


That's actually my favorite too!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 6, 2012)

mine too...can't even imagine trying this with my sheep


----------



## marlowmanor (Apr 2, 2013)

Close thread please


----------

